# Need some hep growing moss spores



## raymondsmindjob (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought 2 packs of moss spores from a Kyoto moss website.
One pack of kyoto moss spores and one pack of moss spores from the mountains of japan
I sprinkled some of both kinds in different places in my paludarium 2-3 weeks ago and I have not seen any growth at all. I mist my setup daily with a spray bottle full of water from my fish tank.
My substrate is a mix of eco earth and spagnum moss, to this I added a little fish tank flourite substrate for nutrients and some aquarium bacteria starter to start the nytrogen cycle in my substrate.
For lighting I am using an aquarium LED light fixture which is pretty bright, and has the "moonlight" setting as well that I use at night.

So does anyone have any advice for getting these moss spores to start growing in my paludarium?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

use the search button up top for kyoto moss and you'll find a few threads with instructions. java moss takes less effort and looks great too, you might want to look into that instead... unless you feel like doing some extra work & waiting a few months.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Sometimes you see tropical moss for sale on plant/supplies section . Much better than kyoto moss. I believe that type of moss needs to be much cooler than it can be kept in most tropical frog terrariums. Java moss ( like the previous post said ) grows excellent also-especially around water features and wet areas. All moss you have to be a little patient with but it will be worth the effort. I usually use leaf litter for most of bottom of terrarium and use the moss on wood/cork pieces. Moss seems to grow best on an acidic surface. Good Luckl


----------



## raymondsmindjob (Feb 4, 2011)

Keep the advice comming guys,
My paludarium is actaully for Firebellied Toads, so the temerature is just normal room temperature which should be fine for kyoto moss/japanese moss.

How would I make the environment a little more acidic? I do think that would definately help out.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

The single best moss I have found to grow in a vivarium has to be weeping Christmas moss, as sold for aquariums. It forms a lovely green covering on wood to begin with, then over time more of a green curtain hanging from wood.

Another trick I picked up to get good moss growth in a viv is to slap a load of live sphagnum, and a small amount of sheet and pillow moss, into a blender, add some water and whizz it up, then just paint it on wood and backgrounds where you want it. With good lighting, and kept moist, it soon forms a lovely mossy green covering.

The final thing I do is nothing whatsoever. If you use natural decor (pods, nut shells etc), eventually moss will just appear on it's own, often along with ferns.

Ade


----------

